# Vaporesso Tarot Nano Kit



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

@Clouds4Days as requested here is my quick thoughts on this kit:






What really gets me is how small this setup is. It dwarfs in size even against the eleaf pico.
The device feels really solid and quite heavy for such a tiny device. The tank is solidly put together and with top airflow should have minimal to no leaks.
The mod itself is also very user friendly and I like that they added an extra button which you can simpy just hold to switch between wattage, TC modes and bypass. I prefer replaceable batteries but the internal battery does last quite a while.
It comes with a spare glass, a ceramic coil, clapton coil, charger cable and spare seals.
Overall I think this is one of the best mini starter kits on the market, and ideal as a backup device or for the wifey

Pros:
Small form factor
Looks and colour options
Internal 2500mah battery lasts surprisingly long
Full flavour of the brilliant EUC coils
User friendly mod
Tank design and no airlock(so far)

Cons:
Tight draw(restricted lung hits)
Internal battery
Tank capacity

At R850 to R1000 I would really recommend this device, especially for someone starting out, a backup device or as in my case for the wife. As a note, I have learnt that when you prime these coils, only drop in the juice holes, NOT down the coil. This seems to prevent the airlock problem and you should be in for a very flavourful and pleasant vape.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> @Clouds4Days as requested here is my quick thoughts on this kit:
> 
> View attachment 80185
> 
> ...



Thanks so much bud.
Really appreciate the feedback.
I will probably use my sapor rta on it.
Im done with comercial coils, they not bad flavour but wotofo rta are just amazing.

Where did you see them for R850 bud?


----------



## Schnappie (30/12/16)

At dragon vapes, their link is on their website thread under dragon vapes - supporting vendors

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

Schnappie said:


> At dragon vapes, their link is on their website thread under dragon vapes - supporting vendors



Thanks bud.
Yeah i know dragon vapes.
Will check the site out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Thanks for the writeup @Schnappie 
Looks like a super backup as you say

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/1/17)

Have to say i am really enjoying this one. Top notch flavour and so simple to use. The 2500mah battery holds up surprisingly well and i actually like the tighter airflow for stronger flavours. Also touch wood but my wife hasnt touched a stinky even over new years braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Have to say i am really enjoying this one. Top notch flavour and so simple to use. The 2500mah battery holds up surprisingly well and i actually like the tighter airflow for stronger flavours. Also touch wood but my wife hasnt touched a stinky even over new years braai


Great news indeed, on both fronts!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> Have to say i am really enjoying this one. Top notch flavour and so simple to use. The 2500mah battery holds up surprisingly well and i actually like the tighter airflow for stronger flavours. Also touch wood but my wife hasnt touched a stinky even over new years braai



Awesome stuff bud.
Glad the Mrs is kicking the habbit.
Main thing is to just make sure the battery is always charged up and ready for use.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/1/17)

Here is Rip Trippers' view on this little kit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

